# Moving to an older kernel version?

## packetjockey

I am having issues emering vmware-modules on 2.6.24-gentoo-r4.  From what I've read, 2.6.24 and vmware don't get along.

I would like to install 2.6.22, how would I go about getting 2.6.22 and installing it?  Does emerge allow me to do this?  Thanks.

----------

## bunder

since it might be gone from the tree, you might need to obtain the ebuild here:

http://sources.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/gentoo-x86/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/?hideattic=0

and install it into a local overlay.  digest it and emerge.  if you're missing files, check here:

http://dev.gentoo.org/~dsd/genpatches/tarballs/

portage will keep installing newer kernels because gentoo-sources is slotted, but it shouldn't affect the use of an older kernel.

cheers

edit: installing an older kernel might expose you to exploits, like the vmsplice one... so you might need/want to add some patches to it...   :Wink: 

----------

## packetjockey

Thanks for the quick reply.

Sorry but Im a bit of a newbie.

Downloaded the ebuild (appears to just contain txt)

How do I install it onto a local overlay, digest it and emerge it?

Thanks again.

----------

## packetjockey

Or maybe I should just post what happens when I try to emerge vmware server:

Emerging (26 of 33) app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1 to /

[cut out]

>>> Source compiled.

--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------

LOG FILE = "/var/log/sandbox/sandbox-app-emulation_-_vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1-3098.log"

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r4/null.gcda

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r4/null.gcda

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r4/null.gcda

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r4/null.gcda

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r4/null.gcda

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r4/null.gcda

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r4/null.gcda

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r4/null.gcda

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r4/null.gcda

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r4/null.gcda

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thats all she does.  Fix?

----------

## pappy_mcfae

 *bunder wrote:*   

> since it might be gone from the tree, you might need to obtain the ebuild here:
> 
> http://sources.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/gentoo-x86/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/?hideattic=0

 Thanks for that. You just answered a question I've been meaning to ask.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## nuff

 *packetjockey wrote:*   

> Or maybe I should just post what happens when I try to emerge vmware server:
> 
> Emerging (26 of 33) app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1 to /
> 
> [cut out]
> ...

 

As bunder says, i don't think vmware and 2.6.24 will work. I've tried installing esx-tools on linux 2.6.24 a number of times without any successful result.

The latest kernel I've maid a successful install on was gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r9 which are still in the tree.

try: emerge =gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r9  if you still get the access violation message you can at your on risk try: FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge vmware-modules

----------

## NeddySeagoon

packetjockey,

You have an old/broken sandbox.

Do

```
FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge -1 sandbox
```

This turns off the safety feature sandbox while you get a later version installed.

vmware-server worksforme with 2.6.24. I'm having bother with 2.6.25.

----------

## packetjockey

NeddySeagoon,

Thank you, 

```
FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge -1 sandbox
```

 did it.

----------

